# Red Jewels at their finest.



## Jersey_cichlid_guy (Apr 4, 2015)

Saw these on youtube had to share.


----------



## Als49 (Jul 11, 2014)

Nice blood red colors! I wonder why some jewels are more red than the others?


----------



## Liz777 (Apr 27, 2015)

Gorgeous! Saved it in my favs.

Thanks for sharing.



Jersey_cichlid_guy said:


> Saw these on youtube had to share.


----------



## ILCichlid (Feb 27, 2012)

Different species can have different amounts of red and also depends on their mood and comfortability. A stressed jewel won't be as bright as a happy unstressed one.


----------



## Liz777 (Apr 27, 2015)

Thank you for the info on different species and their color. When I bought my jewel it was very red but has been very timid and dull in color until recently. Since I've added more fish of other species she's much happier and often very red. Lately she swims into the palm of my hand when I'm messing around in the tank. Surprised me how friendly and outgoing she is now.



ILCichlid said:


> Different species can have different amounts of red and also depends on their mood and comfortability. A stressed jewel won't be as bright as a happy unstressed one.


----------



## THQ2 (Nov 4, 2015)

Als49 said:


> Nice blood red colors! I wonder why some jewels are more red than the others?





ILCichlid said:


> Different species can have different amounts of red and also depends on their mood and comfortability. A stressed jewel won't be as bright as a happy unstressed one.


Also, as with the majority of colourful cichlids, they will only exhibit their most intense colouration during mating/breeding. Single specimens unfortunately may never be able to show their true potential.


----------

